# Rant: Is Nissan USA totally clueless?



## Sailor_Beavis (Aug 28, 2002)

Japan has Nismo. The Skyline. A buttload of turbocharged engines, all designed by Nissan Motorsports to rule the rally circuit and the road alike. But my recent experiences lead me to believe that either Nissan USA is clueless about what people are doing to their cars, or they just don't want anything to do with it.

I've been to several Nissan dealerships seeking some information about some mods I want to do to my car. Surely I thought, they've run into some modded cars, if they hadn't modified them personally, and they could tell me about some problems I might run into. Instead, what I got was consternation. Example responses include: 

"That modification isn't possible... the wiring isn't there" (tach cluster swap) or
"Uh... you can do that to a Sentra?" (replacing my exhaust manifold with new headers) or 
"I have absolutely no idea. But I sure wouldn't try it." (On installing a HotShot Turbo kit)

The only thing I expected is their consistent suggestion: if I want a car with some balls to it, that I should go buy a Spec V or 350Z. No offense to the people that own one, but I haven't liked the SE-R since the B13 version (and yes, I HAVE test-driven a Spec V). I could mod my car much more than I actually want to and still end up paying much less than even a 1.8S would cost new.

I would think that a car company with such a world-renowned reputation for performance would at least mention to its dealer network, "By the way... people do modify their cars occasionally. You should know how to service them, or at least know what's out there." I've often fantasized about putting a turbo kit on my GA16DE, but I'm afraid my local dealers would turn the car away if I brought it in for service! I'd been happy with my dealer experience thus far, but if I can't trust them with a modded Sentra, then I may just be looking at another nameplate when it comes time to trade. I hear rumors the Focus will be getting a superchargeable 2.3 soon...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's all about risk. How many people are actually buying the turbocharged cars available in the states? Emissions laws are more strict here, warranty expenses are probably higher, as we see what happens when boy racers get a hold of mods..........stuff goes boom. There are a number of reasons why Nissan doesn't do that...........but only they will tell you.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the focus would more than likely have a turbo charger..ford has more experience turboing them that blowing them. there just isnt a big market for turbo charged factory cars here. yes we would all like a turbo charged car..but how many of us could buy one? thats the thing..the demand is with the younger crowd who want a solid platform to build on..and right now most of us are young and dont have real jobs yet. or atleast thats my opnion on it...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think Nismo releasing parts for the new Z and the Spec-V is a start. I wouldn't write Nissan off, they brought back the Z and if you remember, the Spec V was one of the first on the block as far as the revival of sport compacts. Be gratiful, back in the mid and late 90's your options were pretty much an SUV or minivan.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i understand your pain and frustration, brother..... but check this out... 
if youre looking to do mods to your car, i think ud find better luck at a local import tuning shop......
the dealers/service guys are there to make money... and if they cant talk you into buying a new car, they'll give you the "we cant warranty any aftermarket equipment... " or if they somehow do decide to do it, they'll beat your wallet to a pulp..... 
i woud do searches on this forum; i have done 2 of the mods that youre looking into and this forum has been very helpful....
the cluster swap was a bit challenging because the harnesses were totally different.... took me about 4 hours... the person youd wana speak to is 1997GA16DE.... i think thats his name... cool cat.....
the hotshot header is a very good fit, but in some cases you may need to add a cat and relocate your O2 sensor.... some sentras had 1 cat, some 2
the turbo..... well, if youre lookin into the turbo, i woudnt get the header.... cuz the turbo comes with its own header that "connects" to the turbo.... myoung is the person youd wana speak to on that one..... hes got his own forum on project 1.6T.... i believe....
my $.02 and good luck to you
sonny


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you could also ask James and JavierB, who both have 1.6 turbos... although James's car is A/T ...

i agree that Nissan's Nismo outside of Japan is a pretty big joke... ours is ALL COSMETICS. But Nissan doesn't want to blow its reliability scores with consumers by putting out mad mods for the tuning market... 

it's only now we're seeing car companies take an active interest in providing factory warranty mods (BMW's supercharger for the MINI, for example) that go on AFTER the car is bought... but they're still going after the people with more money...  ...which means, they would rather you buy new cars... Nismo's performance stuff wouldn't pass smog anyway... or remain very powerful if it were modified to...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

It seems as though you should just sell your current car, and buy a 240sx. You'd be happy then and could go on enjoying your 240sx.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

don't you start that on this thread, too...  ...some of us LIKE our cars... we love our cars... go sell your 240sx and buy a skyline, then you'd know why *you* aren't happy.

Nismo doesn't sell anything for the 240sx either... and whoops... guess what series got cut out of the model line-up? 

The originator of this thread already said he didn't want a Spec V... which is a really powerful and sure-footed car in and of itself... he implied that it was his B13 that he wanted to go faster...

Go buy a new turbo, and you'll understand why... it's not just about having a good car... it's about having one that's a little different... that's a little better.... that's... loved.   

p.s.: i am so gay... 

i loved mine, too...


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

As far dealership guys not knowning anything, it's not their job to. If they are enthusists they will. But when I talk to salemen and especially used car they only know enough to do their job. Parts people deal with parts, body shop body, repair guys repairs. Body guys might know some of the body modes, and repair some of the after market stuff. Because they see it. These guys know their trade and what Nissan trains them with. It's the same thing with any job. I know how to fix computers. When a board breaks, I replace it. I don't test all the IC's and solder links. I can't program in C++, and I have no idea how a Php board works. It's not my job or nor my interest. If you want to talk video card performance I can talk that, it's an interest. It would take a Nissan corp VP to get that info put into training. The ROI wouldn't be enough. Save maybe the Spec-V, their target market isn't for tuners. I don't think even the 350 is, else it wouldn't have been so fast "out of the box".


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i know.wut is up with nissan?wut is it gonna offer in the next couple of years?Ford has planned for 2005 a 300hp and all wheel drive focus!Chevy has a turbo cavalier coming up thats pushing close to 250hps!all the other companies have big plans 2! But i havent heard any from nissan! wtf!

Please give me sum good news!


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Have you read the rumours going around about the R-35 GT-R. V8 400HP N/A in the states is what I gathered.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The GT-R will be planted on the G35 chassis, or something that is very similar to it, as Carlos Ghosn said when he announced the official introduction of the Skyline GT-R in the USA.

In related news, Toyota as well, will be bringing back the Supra to the US with a V-8 powerplant, although this may or may not happen, depending again on market reaction. Talk about competing with the domestic V-8s. Sucks that the Japanese companies think that having a V-8 engine is what will get buyers.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com 

copy and click 

its here in texas....they sell parts for not only the spec-v and the z......not alot of parts but parts nonethe-less.....


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i heard of a skyline with a V-8 Twin turbo!

Ya heard of it yet?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *i heard of a skyline with a V-8 Twin turbo!
> 
> Ya heard of it yet? *


not twin turbo, but possibly a 5.6L V8.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

4.5L V-8 actually.


----------



## Sailor_Beavis (Aug 28, 2002)

I understand completely that a Nissan dealer wouldn't want to mod a car with aftermarket parts. After all, they're paid to sell Nissan equipment, and if they install a Hotshot header and something bad happens, then they're liable for what happened. I don't have a problem with that. Nor do I have a problem with taking responsibility for any mods that I do. But the way I see it, I should at least be able to take my car in for an oil change without being ostracized for NOT keeping it stock.

I want to interview a few "tuning" shops, but the ones I've been to so far are very pro-Honda and are more concerned with image and looks than they are performance. I guess I need to hit the drag strip and find out where the real gearheads in Memphis are, hmm?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

There are performance shops out there, but not too many for Nissans as one may want. This has more to do with the fact that Nissan cars are so under-rated. Thanks to some programs that promoted the SE-Rs, those Honda ricer-boys think TWICE before they think they can beat us with their otherwise stock tricked out cars, whatever that means. There are some really powerful Hondas out there, but not as many as ricers.

If you're in the Nissan camp and want some raw power, you certainly need to spend more than a Honda boy would. The only reason for that is because Honda started setting its roots a long time ago. Nissan couldn't do that because it had that little money situation going on. However, now that Nissan is back with some attitude, you'll see companies flying towards Nissan. All you have to do is sit back and relax.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

The skyline r-35 that is set to release in the us isn't turbocharged because of strict emissions guidelines, I heard. I don't doubt that ... the company that made the turbo for the 350z.. forget the name.. will be all over the 5.6l v8 as well.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Is there ANY company that will let you keep a warranty even after you extensively mod it? Come on, get out of dreamland.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yup, as long as the person uses the manufacturer's parts. For example, owners of the new SRT-4 can keep their warranty valid if they buy Mopar parts. 

It's completely understandable. After all, no one goes into business without any profit in mind. So don't hate, just understand and move on.


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, as far as dealerships go, I wouldn't approach them for any info on mods...they generally don't know that much about it and probably wouldn't advise it because so many things can void your little 30k powertrain warranty. But I've got about 50k on my car, so I'm on my own anyhow....

For example, when I bought my car, I saw a nice used 200sx with moonroof, cd changer , and it was in good shape. But it was a horrible baby blue color (I like blue but this looked like a Pampers package). 

Anyhow, at the time I didn't really know that much about cars, so I asked the guy what the difference was between that and a Sentra and he said: "Well, this is a coupe...." Then he pointed out the moonroof and the cd-changer. Then he said, I $hit you not, "Let's make a deal!".

I left the lot and went to another dealer, where I got my current car (99 xe) brand new. 

Sometimes I think, "yeah, a 200sx would be nice", but I like my car now, and have plans for it (wheels/tires, cai, headers, exhaust, body kit) in the future that should really make it something nice. Besides, I'm saving for a 350z! Hmm..how much for one of those now, anyhow?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Nissan will throw something out here at the last minute and it
will be fast but un-reliable as hell......kind of like our engine changes. IMO


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

*Track model of 350Z, sticker price is 35 thou and change...*

good luck saving that...


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

This may or may not be a contributing factor, but the lack of mods in the US could be due to the fact that most American Nissans are now exclusively made in the North American market for the North American market. I think the 350Z and the Infinities are the only ones that are sold in both markets.


----------

